# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Apple Watch تبدد شكوك أحد المستخدمين بعدما كشفت له أنه يعاني من الرجفان الأذيني

## mohamed73

هناك العديد من الأسباب وراء قيام شخص ما بشراء الساعة الذكية Apple  Watch. قد يرغب البعض في إستخدامها لأغراض اللياقة البدنية من خلال تتبع  أنشطتهم الرياضية. قد يرغب البعض في إستخدامها لأغراض تحسين أسلوب الحياة،  وقد يرغب البعض ببساطة في إستخدامها للتواصل بشكل أفضل مع هواتفهم الذكية،  وبالتالي قد لا يتم إستخدام جميع ميزات الساعة.على سبيل المثال، تحتوي Apple Watch Series 4 على ميزة الكشف عن السقوط،  ولكن هناك إحتمال أن يتم إستخدام هذه الميزة من قبل كبار السن أكثر من  الشباب، وبالتالي فليس من المستغرب أن نجد البعض يشككون في جدوى بعض هذه  الميزات. كان هذا هو الحال مع أحد مستخدمي Apple Watch في ألمانيا، والذي  شطب مبدئيًا على ميزة التخطيط الكهربائي للقلب ECG بإعتبارها مصممة للأشخاص  الذين يعانون من وسواس المرض. ووفقا لصحيفة FAZ، فقد أرسل هذا المستخدم رسالة إلكترونية إلى الدكتور  Michael Spher من هذه الصحيفة عبر فيها عن شكوكه الأولية في الميزة، ولكن  عندما قرر تجربة الميزة من أجل المتعة، وجدت الساعة أنه يعاني من الرجفان  الأذيني. ومنذ ذلك الحين، أجرى نفس الإختبار عدة مرات بإستخدام الساعة ووجد  أنها تقوم نفس الأمر قبل أن يقرر التشاور مع طبيبه.وإتضح في وقت لاحق أن الساعة الذكية Apple Watch كانت دقيقة وتم تزويده  بالأدوية المناسبة لمعالجة مشكلته. وبخصوص هذا القضية، صرح المستخدم بالقول  : ” صحيح، ساهمت الساعة في إطالة أمد حياتي. الآن أرى المناقشة بأكملها من  وجهة نظر مختلفة “. وكما تعلمون على الأرجح، فهذه ليست هي المرة الأولى  التي نسمع فيها بأن ميزة ECG ساهمت في إنقاذ حيوات بعض المستخدمين، والآن  بعد أن تم إطلاق هذه الميزة في أوروبا، فنحن نتوقع أن نسمع المزيد من هذه  القصص في المستقبل. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

